# C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\



## cappilio (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey jus a question couldn't really find the correct forum but this is the closet i could get. 

Any chance anyone could upload the directory "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger"

So basically just the msn messenger folder from program files in to a .zip for me.

Just trying something at work all this secuirty is doing my head in if you could try either upload it to a quite unknown file upload website of your personal ftp etc since all the common file upload websites are blocked here:/


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't think so. I suggest you ask your company's IT department. Sounds like you want to bypass their security, which we will not take part in here. I suggest you read the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct.


----------



## cappilio (Jan 17, 2008)

Im doing this on behalf of the companys IT Security Team and have been doing such things over the last few weeks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Then I'm sure they're more in a position to assist than we are. You'll have to explain why you don't just download a new copy: http://messenger.msn.com/download/getstarted.aspx


----------



## cappilio (Jan 17, 2008)

The website is blocked and the surf control is not run by this company it is controlled by a sub contractor


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download it at home, burn it to a CD, bring it to work.

Are you really telling me that you allow a sub-contractor to dictate company policy?


----------

